# Dec. 15, 2009- Dreamliner in the air!



## v2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Boeing Co.'s new 787 jetliner is finally taking to the skies, more than two years later than the company planned. 
Pilots Michael Carriker and Randall Neville smoothly lifted off at about 10:30 a.m. PST from Everett's Paine Field and headed northbound on a four-hour flight over Washington state to perform a variety of basic tests and systems checks before landing at Seattle's Boeing Field.

source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34427541/ns/business-aviation/


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Violator (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys -- Here are a couple pics I took as the Dreamliner taxied by just prior to its first flight...a goose-bump moment! Check out the lower half of the wingtip in the lower photo. Has anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent shots, man..how lucky to be there at the field when all this was going on!

We were watching it in the office this morning, looked real cool rolling out.

Two things intrigued me, first was the wings and thier design and the other, was the spiral on the engine's spinners...they sure look like Jg27 spinners!


----------



## Pong (Dec 16, 2009)

What a sight that would be...Nice pics.

-Arlo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Excellent shots, man..how lucky to be there at the field when all this was going on!
> 
> We were watching it in the office this morning, looked real cool rolling out.
> 
> Two things intrigued me, first was the wings and thier design and the other, was the spiral on the engine's spinners...they sure look like Jg27 spinners!


I didn't notice the spinners at first.

Cool pictures V2.
Here's a video of the takeoff.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fucq5BoEfEI_


Wheels


----------



## Trebor (Dec 16, 2009)

you lucky son of a ***** GOD I wish i coulda been there!!!


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2009)

great shots, Violator! THX!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_9qykzMIrQ_


----------



## Torch (Dec 16, 2009)

Those edges make the 787 stealthy......Beautiful plane. I wish it a long and safe history....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe the raked wingtips are becoming a new feature on Boeing's aircraft. I assume the engine shape reduces drag as well. Looks pretty dam cool. Thanks for posting the pics - you lucky dog!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Two things intrigued me, first was the wings and thier design and the other, was the spiral on the engine's spinners...they sure look like Jg27 spinners!




From what I have read and been told, the spirals are there to "scare" birds away from the intake of the engines. Does it always work, no not really, but if you look at alot of the big planes, almost all engines have some sort of spiral painted on the intake. 

Here are some examples.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

Serrated edges on the engines are for noise reduction.


----------



## Torch (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the stealthy idea better


----------



## Trebor (Dec 16, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Serrated edges on the engines are for noise reduction.



and for fuel economy if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Serrated edges on the engines are for noise reduction.



That just amazes me.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

Trebor said:


> and for fuel economy if I'm not mistaken?



If so, I would like to know how. All I have ever heard is that the serations in the engine nacelle were for acoustic signature only.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 16, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> That just amazes me.



What is more amazing to me is that the landing gear and flaps are greater contributors to landing noise than the engines of most all airplanes. Not sure what engineering went into the Dreamliner to address those mechanical systems for acoustic reductions, but certainly they were were addressed to some extent.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy fricken gees, now that I would never have guessed.


----------



## Violator (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments. I've heard the same thing that Matt wrote--that the serrated nacelles are to reduce noise, although I have no idea how it works. I was at the end of the runway where is started its takeoff roll, and I must say it was quieter than I expected...but quiet is a relative term! 8)


----------

